# Suggestions for getting my foot in the door?



## jenstar0009 (May 24, 2012)

Hello, 
I recently taken and passed a medical coding and billing course at a community college. I am taking the cpc exam in 2 weeks (hopefully I'll pass). My long term goal career wise is to work from home however I feel that I should gain some experience before doing that. Does anyone have any suggestions of what I can do now and after I pass my exam to Obtain a medical coding position? Anything, tips, advice, warnings is helpful. 
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## roeslerje (May 24, 2012)

Consider jobs in billing or insurance follow-up as well as coding.  Get involved with your local chapter -- they often have an inside scoop on job openings.  No matter where you work, do the best job possible.  I recently received a job offer from the first office I worked (doing insurance follow-up) to come back as an auditor, based largely on a recommendation from my very first supervisor.  

Also, I see a lot of people who blanket the city with resumes (applying for 50 jobs or so at a time), but I've always applied for just a few positions and really kept my search focused.  It would be a shame to get a call from someone and not know exactly which company he/she is representing.  But that's just what works best for me.

Good luck!


----------

